# New tracking book out.



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

"How to achieve precision tracking with your dog" by Kris Kotsopoulos, published 2010.

I just received this book and read about half way. I'm impressed, he has a method unlike any I've read or learned over the years. He focuses on FST - IPO style tracking, but it may be used in scenting dogs etc.
It's also not as dry as some books I've read on tracking, pretty easy read. It's a bit pricey but shipping from Australia cost a few bucks.

When you sit back and think about his methods, the advantages seem pretty obvious. I'd give it a must read for anyone looking for a new approach to FST.

Eddie


----------



## Charles Wrenn (Apr 22, 2008)

You mind sharing some of the good points or ideas of the book?


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Eddie - I've been looking at adding a book to my collection - sounds like this one might be worth a read.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Charles Wrenn said:


> You mind sharing some of the good points or ideas of the book?


OK, I was going to after I read the book completely, but here goes.

1. Articles are taught first, before anything else. Using your scent, others sent and no scent.
2. Uses a clicker in the learning phase.
3. Begins using scent pads with articles as the find instead of food.
4. He suggests a complete system, from how you pack up your dog when leaving the house to what to do while the track is aging etc. It's all related and provides a means to and end, the successful track.
5. In a way it's kinda like Ivan B. OB system, leave out a piece and things won't come together as easily.

Eddie


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

How do you order the book? I haven't done much Schutzhund tracking, but I'm starting my adult dog on tracking just for grins (scent pads, tracks of 50 feet or so, has been doing great so far), but haven't taught articles yet. An FH might be fun to train for. Always interested in new ways.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Didn't want to turn into a commercial for him, but since you asked, here you go.

http://www.vonforell.com/Tracking-Aides/Tracking-Book-New/vmj_naru.tpl.html

Eddie


----------



## Charles Wrenn (Apr 22, 2008)

Very Interesting...Look forward to hearing more...I will probably end up purchaing the book...Sounds like good information!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Kris's last IPO trial, with a multi IPO 3 dog, ended up with a fail in tracking......
Only ever done three trials ever, and never passed IPO3......
Just sayin....might be a good book but. Alot of the best golf and tennis coaches werent very good at the game themselfs...


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Kris's last IPO trial, with a multi IPO 3 dog, ended up with a fail in tracking......
> Only ever done three trials ever, and never passed IPO3......
> Just sayin....might be a good book but. Alot of the best golf and tennis coaches werent very good at the game themselfs...


----------



## Brian Steele (Dec 27, 2011)

deleted post from fake login


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

_deleted quote of post from fake login_




Brian...who the fukk are you...you have an intro?

(still sober)...

did he SEND the dog into traffic? or are you just a total insensitive dick?

guy lost a dog...


----------



## Brian Steele (Dec 27, 2011)

deleted post from fake login


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian Steele said:


> If I believed everything I was told and went just by that, I would be you.


HUH? WTF are YOU talking about?


that post was full of questions and 1 statement..

1 and 1A) 

*who the fukk are you? do you have an intro?*

2 and 2A) 

*did he SEND the dog into traffic? or are you just a total insensitive dick?*

followed by the statement, 

*guy lost a dog...*

are you saying you call tell what I believe or dont, from that post? if so...answer the questions and we can talk about it...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mr Steele
You have a PM from the moderators! Please read NOW!

WDF Moderators


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Kris's last IPO trial, with a multi IPO 3 dog, ended up with a fail in tracking......
> Only ever done three trials ever, and never passed IPO3......
> Just sayin....might be a good book but. Alot of the best golf and tennis coaches werent very good at the game themselfs...


I watched Ivan B. really mess up the retrieve's at the 2010 WDC not long after he put out his retieve DVD! :roll:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Edward Egan said:


> I watched Ivan B. really mess up the retrieve's at the 2010 WDC not long after he put out his retieve DVD! :roll:


I wouldnt go putting kris up with ivan


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> I wouldnt go putting kris up with ivan


I didn't, just saying!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Look I know Kris and number of times I have been with him he has been polite and friendly. The last place you will find him is on forums slagging off other people so I am certainly not going to do that to him here. 
The way I look at it is that you should only put out an instructional anything if you have achieved the top of what ever it is you are talking about. Kris hasnt done that at all. Thats not to say the book is crap, I dont know.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The book sounds interesting but shipping from Australia costs almost as much as the book :-(
I emailed the site asking if it were available as a download?


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

The way I look at it is that there is something to be learned in almost everything, be it good or bad LOL. Perhaps the author is not highly accomplished but who knows - there may be a few good tidbits in there that are worth the read and perhaps worthy of going into the training "toolbox".

It is pretty damn pricey tho - I think I read on the site that it would be available as an e-book...maybe it wasn't on the site but WTH did I read it? Oh right - they have a FB page - that's where I saw it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Nicole

Thanks for the info about their facebook Page and the possibility 
of an e-book being available. $40 is worth a chance that I'd get a useable idea or two. Add another $30+ shipping and probably not


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Nicole
> 
> Thanks for the info about their facebook Page and the possibility
> of an e-book being available. $40 is worth a chance that I'd get a useable idea or two. Add another $30+ shipping and probably not


Just a FYI, I think it was $54 to the door.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

My TD had our SchH group using the theory from Kris's book early last spring(even those who had a good foundation in tracking, as a refresher) I think there were good exercises in the book, but for someone who already has a dog that is tracking pretty soundly, it may be harder to follow the method. The goal is to be 100 points so it would be worthy to follow his methods explicitly if I want that as my goal, which of course I do! But clicker training after we are already indicating, etc is something I'm not so sure I want to deal with.
I personally don't have the book...maybe I should get it and read it during our downtime this winter.
I do follow the FB page, and any video's he puts up to reference.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I got a email reply from Chris and the book is NOT available as a
download yet and verifying Ed's info of $54 to my door.
Where is the face book page? I'd like to see some video of some
of the techniques
How much of the book is ideas anyone can use and how much is a step by step system?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I got a email reply from Chris and the book is NOT available as a
> download yet and verifying Ed's info of $54 to my door.
> Where is the face book page? I'd like to see some video of some
> of the techniques
> How much of the book is ideas anyone can use and how much is a step by step system?


I looked for the facebook videos without success.

I'd say from what I've read so far it's mostly a step by step system. Taking a untrained dog to 1500 pace track. Not to say you couldn't pick a method or two and use it on another system I like his ideas though, it's a more back chained method than I've seen before. I like how a lot of efficients is placed on articles. I like the method of scent discrimination. Articles are not only taugh off the track, but on surfaces void of any secondary sent (ie grass).


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

I just ordered the book...so will post an opinion once I have read a fair amount of it.


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

I too looked on FB and could not find any vids. Jane, is this the same FB link you are following? 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Precision-Tracking-Dogs/146677942057983?sk=info

Thomas & Edward, thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I ordered it too.
If it's not as good as Ed says it is, who volunteers to hunt him down and kick his azz?


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Nicole Lit said:


> I too looked on FB and could not find any vids. Jane, is this the same FB link you are following?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Precision-Tracking-Dogs/146677942057983?sk=info
> 
> Thomas & Edward, thanks for sharing the info.


Kris's fb page is where vids are put up now and then, I think it is from seminars, short clips. I looked on his page, and there isn't any stored. It could have been clips that others may have tagged him?


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Jane Jean said:


> Kris's fb page is where vids are put up now and then, I think it is from seminars, short clips. I looked on his page, and there isn't any stored. It could have been clips that others may have tagged him?


Thanks Jane! That could be it indeed


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I ordered it too.
> If it's not as good as Ed says it is, who volunteers to hunt him down and kick his azz?


Hmmm...that would mean working dog trip? I'm in...

At first I was thinking...Australia...cool!


----------



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

I have the dog, read its and no use for me. Anyone who want the book for free PM.

Jan


----------

